# Bee Working our Mountain Mint



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

Short video of honey bees working mountain mint. As you can see they are all over it.

[video]http://vid1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee459/ellell16/MVI_4856_zps0lgizmql.mp4[/video]


----------



## b1kfd (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice! We don't have much blooming right now. Goldenrod is coming soon, though. How does the honey from mountain mint taste?


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't know that answer. Maybe someone else will. I haven't harvested this year. If and when I do I think it would be diluted so much it wouldn't really stand out. I have 4 hive that may be working the mint but I only plan to pull frames from two of those.


----------

